
If We Didn't Spend So Much on IE Support, We Could Be Taking Vacations on Mars - reactiveconf
https://medium.com/ReactiveConf/christian-alfoni-if-we-didn-t-spend-so-much-on-ie-support-we-could-be-taking-vacations-on-mars-9c4be1c57375
======
J_Darnley
Ha ha. What!? I don't believe that for a second.

Aside from that headline being a one-line quip in the body of this text what
the hell is this about?

